# Your feedback, please



## 50th Anniversary Cub (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, I have a 2001 Cub Cadet 3240 50th Anniversary Edition. I bought it new in 01, and it has been an excellent tractor. When I bought it, I chose this machine because I knew that, some day, I would want to buy the snow thrower attachment. Well, 11 years later and I'm finally ready to buy that snow thrower for my Cub.

But, at this point, I'm not sure it makes a lot of sense. Here are the pros and cons, as I see them. I would appreciate receiving some feedback from those of you who are familiar with this equipment.

Pros
* Everyone tells me this thrower will handle anything Mother Nature sends to Pennsylvania. I have a driveway and two-car parking area of 3,100 square feet. Along the edge of this area, I have a 75' stretch that gets tightly plowed in by township snow plows. Again, I've been told this cub blower on my tractor will have this job done in short order.

Cons
* It's expensive. To buy the blower, hitch, hydraulic line hardware, tire chains, load the tires and install all this gear, the cost is about $2,600. And, yes, my dealer has all of this brand new gear in stock for my 3240, even though Cub stopped making 3000 series tractors and their attachments two years ago. But here's the thing, I could buy the best walk-behind snow thrower on the market and not spend this much. *Plus, wouldn't I be spending all this money on antiquated technology? My tractor is great, but it is 11 years old. Does it make sense to spend $2,600 on a blower system that was designed years ago for a tractor that is now outdated, as well?

* Do I need this much power and equipment? As noted above, I've been told this blower-tractor combination will easily handle my property. But, I also had someone tell me it's overkill; I could easily do this job with one of the new Cub Cadet walk-behind snow blowers.

**Size and storage. I won't be able to move this tractor blower around in my garage by myself. It requires two people. So, it's inconvenient compared to a walk behind. And during Spring, Summer and Fall, it will take up premium space in my garage--way more than a walk behind.

* Switching out the mower deck for the blower, tire chains, etc. is a big job. I don't see myself having the time to deal with this job every fall, so that means I will have to pay my dealer to do the change over each fall. With a walk-behind snow thrower, I wouldn't have to deal with this.

So, I've always wanted a snow thrower for my Cub Cadet tractor. Now I can do it, but I'm questioning whether it's practical.*

What do you think? Any experience with the thrower-tractor combination I'm talking about? Any experience with the new Cub Cadet walk-behind snow throwers?*

Thanks for any thoughts/perspectives you can share.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never used a tractor snowblower, so I can't comment much on that other than to say 11 years old does seem kind of old. Any chance you could find the blower used on craigslist for a lot cheaper?

New Cub Cadet walk behind snowblowers are built by MTD. I would stay away from them and look at Ariens, Toro, Simplicity, Honda or Yamaha.


----------



## 50th Anniversary Cub (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the the thoughts. Yes, I've read some questionable reviews regarding the Cub walk behinds. But, the dealer I mentioned above has treated me so well over the years. Their service is excellent, and they are fair, reasonable and honest.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems to me as though you answered your own question. There are all negatives in your commentary and only one positive which was immediately rebutted with a negative. I have had both tractor (J.D. 332 Diesel...Hack of a tractor!!) and several walk behind snow blowers. I had a driveway that was about 100 yds long and the 332 did a wonderful job. But in my turn around area the walk behind was so much faster and maneuverable. 
Your area that you describe, in my case I would go for the tractor mounted blower but I'm 60 yrs. old too. But, as Shryp suggested I sure as heck would try to find a used one on cl or ebay.
Joe


----------



## 50th Anniversary Cub (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, Joe. Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tractor vs walk behind*

So if you bought a blower for the tractor, would it work on another machine if that one gave-up-the-ghost? Just how big a blower is the one you're considering? How much time would it take to switch over from one to the other? I didn't mention storage space because I assume whether a tractor mount or walk behind, it will take up comparable storage space.
Now if you have some reason you don't want to walk, that's fine.
I bought a number of used blowers, including a couple of 10 hp 32" 3 stages. Figuring your area is something like 30'x100', that's about 3 passes to plow the whole thing using one of those bigger ones. If using a 24", that's 7.5 passes.
I have alot less than that tractor blower in all 7 of the blowers I have on hand right now, and the only main thing I have left is to find an electric starter for one and some cleanup on another. My numbers include refurbishing/rebuilding all of them.


----------



## 50th Anniversary Cub (Sep 11, 2012)

HCBPH, Thanks for sharing your thinking. No, if my current tractor died, I think my options for continuing to use this blower on another tractor would be very limited. Cub doesn't build 3000 series tractors any longer, and this blower is built specifically for this tractor.

The blower is 45 inches. 

My dealer says the seasonal changeover of removing the mower deck, connecting the blower and installing the tire chains would take an hour or so for a professional to complete. It would probably take me about two hours and would require an extra set of hands.

No, I have no specific reason for not wanting to walk. I just have a heavy duty tractor that I've never really used to its full potential, and I've always intended to use it, sme day, to move snow.

And, yes, financially, I think it's clear that I can purchase a pretty impressive walk behind for less money than this tractor-based blower. 

Thanks to you and the others for sharing thoughtful input.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

to me it would be simple. it is a little extra maintenance to take care off an additional engine set up, especially if (you seem to not have the time) you use the dealer for services, but you can buy a very substantial blower for $1300. and if you take care of it and dont abuse it, a blower (commercial series at least) should last decades. and if it does not you could spend another 1300 on another brand new unit.


blower attachment + maintenance and paying to switch every year at dealer, 2600 plus yearly fees

---------or-----------

1300 for a new machine + maintenance at dealer

then years down the road if it becomes a pile of junk..

1300 for a new machine + maintenance at dealer


----------



## 50th Anniversary Cub (Sep 11, 2012)

Another good perspective. Thanks. Appreciate it. The general consensus here and from others elsewhere is that I should not spend $2,600 on this. Either look for a used blower for the tractor or buy a good walk behind for far less.


----------



## gecko991 (Jan 7, 2012)

I would try to source a front blade for the tractor and use the rest of the money on a good walk behind, you need to really match the blower to the tractor like most have stated here and then you may still have space limitations that might warrant a walk behind anyway. I have a JD 317 completely modded and lifted with a 400 series power angle blade to assist my blowers when it gets deep.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Why not try to get your hands on a Cub Cadet walk behind, from back when they were truly a good machine. It seems to me that you talked yourself out of the tractor mount on your original post.
JMHO


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You have the 40th anniversary Cub Cadet tractor, not the 50th! 
The first Cub Cadet tractor came out in 1961.
the 50th Anniversary Cub Cadet came out in 2011.


I wouldnt bother with a tractor-mounted snowblower..
I think you would be much better off with a walk-behind..

But! dont get a new Cub Cadet snowblower! 
Cub Cadet was once a great name..but unfortunately no longer..
Today's Cub Cadet snowblowers are Cub Cadets "in name only"..
they are now made by MTD, and are considered pretty low quality..
Get an Ariens, Honda or Simplicity instead, if you are looking at new snowblowers..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You can get a classic Cub Cadet snowblower from the late 60's/early 70's, made by Ariens:










Those are probably the best quality Cub walk-behind snowblowers you will find..

(im pretty sure Cub Cadet *never* made their own walk-behind snowblowers, they have always been made by someone else..I believe they did make their own tractor-mounted snowblowers, back in the day, (60's, 70's and perhaps 80's) but not walk-behinds)
I wouldn't buy a Cub Cadet walk-behind made in the last 25 years..

More on the "Cubs made by Ariens" here:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

gecko991 said:


> I would try to source a front blade for the tractor and use the rest of the money on a good walk behind, you need to really match the blower to the tractor like most have stated here and then you may still have space limitations that might warrant a walk behind anyway. I have a JD 317 completely modded and lifted with a 400 series power angle blade to assist my blowers when it gets deep.


hmmm..just noticed something interesting..
Gecko, you replied to a thread that hadn't been updated in over a year! 
(I bet that you, like me, didn't notice how old the thread was! 
im curious how you found it..was it via a search of some kind?

I then also didn't notice the dates, and replied thinking this was all a brand-new thread.. "50th Anniversary Cub" guy isnt here anymore..he made a few posts, in September 2012, got the answers he was looking for, and never came back again..(which is fine..it happens)

In cases like this, there is really no need to revive a long-dead thread..
(assuming we notice the dates in the first place..which doesn't always happen.)

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Parts tree only has listings for IH Cubs( Ariens 10000 series?) listed from:

Model 268(26" 8HP): 71-76 then 77-83

Model 328(32" 8hp): 72-74 then 74-81

If that helps at all for anyone looking for one.


----------

